# Things heating up in TC



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Aug 24, 2020)

Could use some help with some squatting type activism in the cities. new scene starting up, hmu if you're interested in a city with a new radical activist scene starting up


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 26, 2020)

you might want to explain what TC is.


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Aug 28, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> you might want to explain what TC is.


Twin cities


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2020)

Sorry, not trying to nag, just trying to help. There are actually a LOT of places in the USA referred to as the 'twin cities'.

So, you know, when you're posting on a forum involving travel, it pays to be specific.

Additionally, using thread titles that are not abbreviations (i.e. writing out TC) will help others both more easily understand what you are saying, and help your thread show up on Google Search and things like that.

So, by not doing those things, you're kind of shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 29, 2020)

I once heard of Minnesota. It’s up against the Maritime provinces, eh?

I try not to use acronyms and abbreviations much . Besides showing, in my opinion, laziness, it is really insider language., and that is to be discouraged.


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Sep 1, 2020)

Apologies for being a bit paranoid when I know for a fact me and my people are being monitored and put on lists by cops. I really dont want anything up on google search


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 1, 2020)

ItsAWastelandBaby said:


> Apologies for being a bit paranoid when I know for a fact me and my people are being monitored and put on lists by cops. I really dont want anything up on google search



nothing in your post is related to that at all, and adding a city isn't going to expose you. if you're that concerned with opsec you shouldn't be posting in a public forum.

again, im not trying to get on your case here, i'm just pointing out some flawed logic.


----------

